

Ask HN: What happened to priceonomics? - ambiate

The site has been one of my key spots for determining decent prices for used hardware for a long time. I really respect the blogging aspect of priceonomics. In fact, I would say they have some of the more interesting reads on HN. Yet, their product which reeled me in is no longer available. Will the used product search be back?
======
mstolpm
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6589948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6589948)

